# Sat. evening NYC show suggestions?



## senorak (Mar 2, 2006)

I already have 2 shows booked for my "working weekend" in NYC the end of this month:  "Barefoot in the Park" on Fri. night and "Altar Boyz" Sat. matinee.  I was hoping to get another show for Sat. night; but my top choices are "sold out" (tho I continue to check back often for seats to "open up).  I am traveling w/ my sister in law---her first time in NYC since college...and she'd love to see a musical or good play (no opera, please).  My top choices are:  "Spamalot" & "The Odd Couple" (but both do not currently have any seats available).  I know...I could find tickets on Ebay or another "premium site"; but I'm not willing to pay more than face value for the tickets.  I've already seen "Hairspray", "Mamma Mia", "Beauty and the Beast", "Wicked" and "Lion King" (at least 2x each), so they are out of the running.
Please let me know of any other current shows that are worth seeing.  OH, and while I would love "Naked Boys Singing"....my sister in law said an emphatic "no" to that choice.  LOL

DEB


----------



## DonM (Mar 2, 2006)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Phantom
Doubt
Producers 
Sweeney Todd

http://www.playbill.com/events/listing/1.html


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 2, 2006)

THe new Disney Tarzan is opening this month.......I suspect it will be same high qualify as Beauty and the Beast and Lion King.


----------



## Avery (Mar 3, 2006)

Jersey Boys is another hot ticket. Color Purple was great and may be easier to get. I second the "Doubt" suggestion, very powerful and well done. If you only need two tickets, we have gotten lucky just hitting the theatres about 1/2 hour before curtain and getting them outside or from the box office (people who cancel late "donate" their seats to the box office, it's a tax deduction). If you don't want to wait til last minute, you can try the box offices before dinner.

Let us know how you do!


----------



## bigfrank (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Deb, We just saw Barefoot in the park. We were dissapointed but the ending was Ok. AlterBoyz should be good.

 We are having a get together this Sunday at Ollie's Noodle Shop 200B W. 44th St at 12:30PM. Why not try to make it. You can post Here to let us know you are coming.


----------



## stevens397 (Mar 3, 2006)

1. Avenue Q - very slightly off-color but hysterical and brilliant

2. I also don't like paying scalpers, but www.broadwaycares.org is a well-known NY charity that supports AIDS patients and that is really an adoptee of Equity.  They will charge you twice face value but at least the money is going to a charity and they will do good things with it.  Of course, that part is also deductible.

During Christmas week, I scored third row on the aisle for Jersey Boys through them when, trust me, NOTHING was available.  There is a good chance they can get you what you want.  The information on who to call is on the website.

Good luck.  But let me ask - with three shows on a working weekend, just how much work are you expecting to do!


----------



## senorak (Mar 3, 2006)

BigFrank---I would love to make the get together...but NYC is 2.5 hours away for me...and I already have plans for Sunday.  Thanks for thinking of me, tho. 

I did read reviews re:  Barefoot in the Park (and none were too enthusiastic); unfortunately, I already had the tickets by then.  The tickets were discounted seats, so I'm hoping we aren't too disappointed.
My "working weekend" is attending a conference in the city on Friday morning/afternoon and Sat. morning.  So, I have several hours of "conference time"; then free time for shows, shopping and sight seeing.  
I'm still hoping to snag some "last minute tickets"....but may have to consider an alternate plan.  I did hear that "Avenue Q" and "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" were excellent....I'll have to see what is available for those shows.
Thanks for the help.

DEB


----------



## lyndor (Mar 3, 2006)

Saw Dirty Rotten Scoundrels and Alter Boyz a few weeks ago and both were wonderful.  Also saw Doubt and it was OK, but liked the others better.  Have a great time!


----------



## digitmckee (Mar 3, 2006)

*Broadway/ off broadway shows*

You can always go to the TKTS booth, in the middle of times square, and see what shows are available for saturday night at a 40% or greater discount.  I have seen most of the broadways shows and everybodys suggestions is wonderful.  If you decide to try Avenue Q, a musical that i highly recommend, you can arrive 2hrs early and try for a lottery ticket.  You can also do it for 25th annual Putnam Spelling Bee, another show that i really liked.  The lottery tickets are just $25, give or take a few bucks.  I would also suggest Saturday Night Live, if you feel like trying your luck in the standby line.  Hmmm, you have a meeting Sat. morning...disregard b/c they give out standby tickets 7am sat.  enjoy your stay in fabulous NYC.
digitmckee


----------



## bigfrank (Mar 3, 2006)

I also saw Dirty rotten scoundrels. It was much better than barefoot in the park.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 3, 2006)

Julia Roberts is in a play that starts previews 3/28 called "Three Days of Rain". Not sure if that's after your weekend or not. Tickets are expensive. She is only going to be in the play for 12 weeks.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Digi-Do you have to be 18 to see Saturday Night Live?


----------



## Cayuga (Mar 6, 2006)

digitmckee said:
			
		

> I would also suggest Saturday Night Live, if you feel like trying your luck in the standby line.  Hmmm, you have a meeting Sat. morning...disregard b/c they give out standby tickets 7am sat.  enjoy your stay in fabulous NYC.
> digitmckee



I was thinking of trying to do the SNL show. However, the website says you have to go by some outlet at 7:00 am on the day of the show to get a "standby" ticket. Apparently this does NOT guarantee admission for the rehearsal or live shows that day.
Does anyone have any experience with this process? Any suggestions?


----------

